# Questions about <U,D,B2,L2,F2,R2>



## sqAree (May 1, 2016)

This might be a stupid question but:
Let's say a cube is solvable by only <U,D,B2,L2,F2,R2> moves.

1. What is the maximum number of moves in HTM needed to solve it using only <U,D,B2,L2,F2,R2>?
2. What is the maximum number of {B2,L2,F2,R2}-moves in HTM needed to solve it using only <U,D,B2,L2,F2,R2>?


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 1, 2016)

sqAree said:


> This might be a stupid question but:
> Let's say a cube is solvable by only <U,D,B2,L2,F2,R2> moves.
> 
> 1. What is the maximum number of moves in HTM needed to solve it using only <U,D,B2,L2,F2,R2>?



18 moves: http://kociemba.org/cube.htm



sqAree said:


> 2. What is the maximum number of {B2,L2,F2,R2}-moves in HTM needed to solve it using only <U,D,B2,L2,F2,R2>?


Hmm, I don't know if anyone's looked into this.


----------



## irontwig (May 23, 2016)

Since God's number for the domino is 18*, it should 9, right? Since you don't count U and D moves should be able to adjust those layers to be able to solve E at the same as U and D.
*http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/domino.htm


----------

